# black taoist



## lonewolfofmibu (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has any info on novell bell my friend is obsessed with him and I wanna make sure he's legitimate


----------



## clfsean (Aug 21, 2012)

Sifu Bell is real. The best way to find out is go talk to the man. He's always open.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes he is legit. He has good teachers, he has good form and he is able to apply his technique. I like his approach to things. One of his associates is teaching around my area but I could not find contact with him he was teaching Yin style. Sifu Bell has no problem with throwing down or testing his skills so if there is any doubt he will be more than happy I am sure to show you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2012)

he's legitimate


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, my friend has gone out to train with him a few times, paying quite a pretty penny on this training too and being the good friend I am wanted to make sure he wasn't being taken advantage of. I don't do Kung Fu so I don't know what good Kung Fu looks like


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

Kung fu is a generic term that was adopted (incorrectly) to basically say Chinese marital arts. There are multiple styles of "Kung Fu" so it would be rather difficult to know what they all look like.

Novell Bell is Baguazhang and Xingyiquan from BP Chan and he may also be Taijiquan from William CC Chen. And I am not surprised he is expensive, especially in the NYC area. However I am betting he is still cheaper than Ren Guang Yi who is another legit guy in that area, but he is Chen Style Taijiquan out of Chenjiagou


----------

